# CPU + GPU AIO oder doch Custom?



## myLoooo (14. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

ich bin in Moment in einer Findungsphase, was mir so passen würde bzgl. Kühlung CPU und GPU. In Moment ist ein 3770K verbaut der etwa auf 4,5 GHZ übertaktet worden ist und der mit einer Artic Freezer Liquid 240. Die Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 980 Ti FTW von EVGA - die Standart gekühlt. Diese wird in einigen Wochen zu einer GTX 1080 SC geupgradet.

Im Großen und Ganzen würde gerne CPU und GPU mit einer Wasserkühlung betreiben - aber ich möchte maximal 260 Euro ausgeben. Ich habe zwei Szenarien vorgestellt - 1xAIO für CPU und 1xAIO für GPU , das andere Szenario wäre alles in einem Kreislauf mit der Alphacool Eisbär 360 + GPU Kühler.

1.be quiet Silent Loop für die CPU + EVGA Hybrid 1080

2.Alphacool Eisbär 360 für die CPU + GPU Kühler von Alphacool

Vielleicht lohnt sich der Aufwand gar nicht - vielleicht könnt ihr dabei helfen.


----------



## NatokWa (14. Oktober 2016)

Du must anders denken :

AiO's sind meistens bei Sys Wechsel nicht weiter verwendbar (CPU mitlerweile des öffteren schon , GPU NADA) .
Das gilt zwar auch bei Offener-WaKü , dort aber NUR für den Kühlkörper und net für Radi, Pumpe etc. 

D.h. : Wie oft wechselst du Hardware und müstest neu anschaffen ? Was ist am ende billger ? Und das wichtigste : Was bekommst du leichter/besser UNTER ? Nicht jeder baut seine WaKü extern in ein Regal wie ich


----------



## Chimera (14. Oktober 2016)

Besser wäre die Lösung mit der Eisbaer und zwar aus 1-2 einfachen Gründen: 1) kannst du sie problemlos um weitere Radiatoren und Kühler erweitern, falls mal mehr Bumms benötigt wird und 2) bietet Alphacool schon fertigbefüllte Teile die passen, während du bei der Silent Loop durch erweitern auch noch die Garantie verlierst.
Das Modell von Evga vergiss lieber, denn das Teil ist mit dem Single Radi doch leicht überfordert. Kollege hat seine zurückgeschickt, da sie jenseits von leise war: das Radialgebläse für die VRMs alleine ginge ja noch, aber zusätzlich noch der Lüfi (welcher grad beim zocken recht aufdreht und dann nicht wirklich leise ist, zusammen nerven die beiden leicht) vom Radi... Klar, den kann man tauschen, was dann aber wiederum zusätzlich kostet. Nee, wenn es ne AIO mit Erweiterungsmöglichkeit sein soll, dann bist du mit der Eisbaer am besten bedient, vorallem auch dank dem tollen Support (u.a. hier im Forum durch Eddy). Bedenke einfach, dass diese vorbefüllten Kühler für die Graka wohl (vorerst?) nur für Referenzkarten sind, k.A. ob auch noch Modelle für Custom Grakas kommen.
Oder gleich tiefer in die Tasche greifen und zu ner Custom greifen. Bzgl. der Kompatibilität würd ich mir höchstens Sorgen machen, wenn die Hersteller mit jedem Sockel neue Lochabstände bringen würden, was sie aber nicht tun  Drum kann auch auch heute noch problemlos Kühler von der 7 jährigen 1156er Plattform verwenden und bei AMD, da sogar noch ältere Kühler von AM2/AM2+ Zeiten  Nur wenn man jeweils zum high-end Sockel a la 1366, 2011, usw. greift, dann ist es mit der Kompatibilität halt so ne Sache. Wobei man nicht vergessen sollte: gute Kühlerhersteller bieten immer(!) mit neuen Sockeln auch passende Upgradesets gratis oder zum kleinen Preis (bei Luküs ist ja Noctua da das Nonplusultra: das NM-A90 Kit, um den Kühler gedreht bei AMD Sockel montieren zu können, bekam ich gratis innert Tagen von Noctua, musst nur nen Beleg vom Kühler und Mobo senden).
Kollege hat für seinen Swiftech Apogee CPU Kühler, den er schon seit dem Sockel 775 nutzt, auch einfach ein Upgrade Kit besorgt und schon konnt er ihn weiternutzen. Ok, bei AIOs ist es dann wiederum so ne Sache. Weiss nicht, ob es von Alphacool später auch für AM4 und/oder kommende Intel Sockel Nachrüstsets geben wird, doch da man das Befestigungszeugs bei der Eisbaer ja easy-bisy wechseln kann, nehme ich mal an, dass es schon so sein dürft 
Im Endeffekt ist es aber schon so: nur du alleine kannst entscheiden, was deine Brietasche vermag und was nicht und nur du weisst, wie dein PC in Zukunft gekühlt oder erweitert werden soll, weshalb auch nur du alleine entscheiden kannst  Aber aus meiner(!) Sicht, wäre von den 2 genannten Möglichkeiten, die Eisbaer klar das bessere Produkt.


----------



## myLoooo (14. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank erstmal - die Alphacool würde ja mit zwei Pumpen im Kreislauf hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? Würde ein Eisbär 360 für GPU und CPU reichen?


----------



## Chimera (14. Oktober 2016)

Tip: ale Fragen bzgl. der Alphacool Eisbaer stellst du am besten direkt dem Eddy von Aquatuning (z.B. per PM), der kann dir garantiert im Bezug auf deren Produkte am besten Infos liefern (hat er mir bzgl. des wechselns der Fiitings und dem neubefüllen auch getan). Er hat im Eisbaer Thread schon einiges zu dem Thema geschrieben, was geht und was nicht geht, was man machen kann und was eher nicht.
Denke mal, dass es sicher nicht ein Problem sein sollt, denn sonst würd es Alphacool ja auch nicht anbieten  Die Eiswolf Modelle sind ja explizit auch als Erweiterung für die Eisbaer gedacht, es gibt sie ja (demnächst) als reines Erweiterungsmodell und auch als AIO Modell: Eiswolf GPX Pro | Alphacool. Aber eben, bei solchen Fragen kann dir der Eddy sicher am besten antworten


----------



## v3nom (19. Oktober 2016)

Der EK Predator ist auch eine gute Wahl! Bei deiner GPU wäre ich aber vorsichtig und wurde erstmal prüfen welcher Hersteller einen passenden kühler dafür hat!


----------



## myLoooo (19. Oktober 2016)

v3nom schrieb:


> Der EK Predator ist auch eine gute Wahl! Bei deiner GPU wäre ich aber vorsichtig und wurde erstmal prüfen welcher Hersteller einen passenden kühler dafür hat!



EK Predator kostet schon über 200 Euro

EK Water Blocks EK-KIT S360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Meinst du dieses Kit? 

Hmm finde ich persönlich ganz nice  Gibt es ein Pumpe mit Behälter zum Besfestigen mit diesen Schellen?


----------



## Chimera (20. Oktober 2016)

myLoooo schrieb:


> EK Predator kostet schon über 200 Euro
> 
> EK Water Blocks EK-KIT S360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Meinst du dieses Kit?
> 
> Hmm finde ich persönlich ganz nice  Gibt es ein Pumpe mit Behälter zum Besfestigen mit diesen Schellen?



Nee, die Predator ist diese hier: EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Die ist wie die Eisbaer schon vorbefüllt. Das von dir verlinkte ist wiederum ein Kit, da kann man aber auch auf eins der vielen von Aquatuning setzen  Dieses hier beginnt schon deutlich unter 200.-: Phobya Pure Performance Kit 360LT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und auch das Nexxos Cool Answer 360er Set ist unter 200.-: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (da gefällt mir aber der AGB nicht). Wenn du ein Kit willst, dann hast du schon ne grössere Auswahl.


----------



## myLoooo (20. Oktober 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Nee, die Predator ist diese hier: EK Water Blocks EK-XLC Predator 360 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Die ist wie die Eisbaer schon vorbefüllt. Das von dir verlinkte ist wiederum ein Kit, da kann man aber auch auf eins der vielen von Aquatuning setzen  Dieses hier beginnt schon deutlich unter 200.-: Phobya Pure Performance Kit 360LT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und auch das Nexxos Cool Answer 360er Set ist unter 200.-: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 LT/ST Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (da gefällt mir aber der AGB nicht). Wenn du ein Kit willst, dann hast du schon ne grössere Auswahl.



Ich habe damals von Aquacomputer zu Core 2 Quad Zeiten ein Wasserkühlung gehabt. Ich glaub ich sollte von den AIOs weg - welches kannst du den empfehlen? Ich finde das EK ganz geil mit Ausgleichbehäter und Pumpe in einem.


----------



## Chimera (20. Oktober 2016)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Ich habe damals von Aquacomputer zu Core 2 Quad Zeiten ein Wasserkühlung gehabt. Ich glaub ich sollte von den AIOs weg - welches kannst du den empfehlen? Ich finde das EK ganz geil mit Ausgleichbehäter und Pumpe in einem.



Persönlich(!) find ich noch immer das System von Alphacool mit der Eisbaer geil, vorallem jetzt wo langsam auch die GPU Kühler und vorbefüllten Radis kommen. Wenn du aber lieber basteln willst, dann gibt es auch div. Kits und die kosten z.T. wirklich nicht mal viel: Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany (wäre jetzt nur auf Alphacool beschränkt). Hier mal deren Sets mit 360-er Radi (gibt aber auch andere Grössen): Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany. Was mir(!) an der EK bissel missfällt: sie ist halt schon etwas teurer als andere Kits, die wohl kaum schlechter sind.
Übrigens, AIO gäb es sogar von ID-Cooling ein CPU+GPU-Modell und aktuell soll es sogar erhältlich sein: ID-Cooling Hunter Duet Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Naja, da find ich aber den Weg a la Alphacool mit der Eisbaer etwas besser, vorallem flexibler. Denke mal, in den Bereichen ist es halt auch bissel ne Frage des Gustos, der Brieftasche und ob man auf das letzte bisschen Leistung aus ist oder auch mit nem P/L-Teil zufrieden ist. Im Endeffekt wirst du auf die Quizfrage aber sowieso wie immer bei solchen Sachen 1000 verschiedene Antworten bekommen, denn jeder hat da natürlich nen anderen Favoriten, auch weil halt nicht jeder die gleichen Anforderungen hat 
Übrigens, ein Grund, warum ich die Produkte von Aquatuning/Alphacool ok find: man steht supportmässig nicht im Regen, bei nem Problem schreibt man hier im Forum kurz ne PM an Eddy und es wird einem zügig geholfen  Aber wie gesagt, dass ist für mich(!) ein Pro-Argument


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Oktober 2016)

Was erwartest du von einer Wasserlühlung  in der Größenordnung überhaupt? Die EVGA Karten sind recht kühl und vor allem leise. Mit einer Wakü in der Preisklasse und Größenordnung (360er für CPU und GPU) wirst du dich nicht verbesser. Vlt etwas bessere Temps, aber sicher nicht leiser. Im Idle hast du dann noch die Pumpe statt einer passiven Grafikkarte....von der Hybrid Variante halte ich gar nichts!

Wenn du es aus Optik/Basteldrang machen willst: Hey ho lets go!Ansonsten denke wenigsten über Eisbaer + Eiswolf und MINDESTENS 480er fläche nach, wenn es schon AiO sein muss.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (22. Oktober 2016)

Die Custom Designs der GTX 1080 sind so schon sehr gut unter Luft gekühlt. Von daher bin ich der Meinung, dass da sich WaKü kaum lohnt.
Die CPU hast du ja jetzt schon gut gekühlt.  Für die GTX 980 Ti hätte sich WaKü gelohnt, aber die willst du ja eh tauschen.
GTX 1080 Ti und WaKü würde wieder passen


----------



## v3nom (23. Oktober 2016)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Ich habe damals von Aquacomputer zu Core 2 Quad Zeiten ein Wasserkühlung gehabt. Ich glaub ich sollte von den AIOs weg - welches kannst du den empfehlen? Ich finde das EK ganz geil mit Ausgleichbehäter und Pumpe in einem.



Predator ist aber eine AiO welche auf Custom Teilen zu 100% basiert! Durch die Integration der Pumpe und des AGBs sparst du auch richtig Platz


----------



## the_leon (24. Oktober 2016)

und gewinnst lautstärke da die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt ist :devil;


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Oktober 2016)

... allerdings geben die übrigen AiOs mit ihren auf dem Mainboard verbauten Pumpen ein noch schlechteres Bild ab. Bei der Predator besteht zumindest die Möglichkeit, die Pumpe teilweise über die Lüfter und zusätzliche Shrouds vom Gehäuse zu entkoppeln.


----------



## the_leon (24. Oktober 2016)

nein, die eisbear und die silent loop z.B. sind absolut leise


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Oktober 2016)

Nö


----------



## the_leon (24. Oktober 2016)

Lautstarke - Seite 5
Lautstarke - Seite 5
Alphacool Eisbaer im Test: Eine AiO-Kuhlung fur mehr als nur die CPU (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
be quiet! Silent Loop im Test: Kompaktwasserkuhlung mit flusterleiser Pumpe (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkuhlung im PCGH-Test


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Oktober 2016)

EK Predator 240 im Test: Modulare All-in-One mit Laing DDC und Radiator aus Kupfer (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

EK Predator 240mm AIO CPU Cooler – Page 5

Dass die Laing DDC der Predator mit wesentlich mehr Bums dabei sogar schwieriger zu bändigen/zu entkoppeln ist als die schwächere DC-LT der Eisbear/Silent Loop zeigt sehr schön die Vorteile einer Montage am Radiator . Die Silent Loop ist aber tatsächlich sehr leise und wird übrigens leiser als die Eisbaer eingeschätzt, was bei der identischen Pumpe in der Eisbaer und Silent Loop nach Alphacool an der Reverse Flow Technik der Silent Loop liegt. In Sachen Pumpenlaustärke und Entkopplung sind also selbst die Eisbaer und die Silent Loop nicht identisch, sondern die Silent Loop der Eisbaer überlegen.  Steht übrigens auch in den von dir verlinken Reviews.


----------

